# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية >  خطة هندسة الميكانيك-نظم التبريد و تكييف الهواء

## sam7jon

Curriculum for the Bachelor degree In Refrigeration systems and Air Conditioning Engineering
Al-huson University College /Mechanical Engineering Department

----------


## احمد دوالي

thank you

----------


## ahmadapril

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## زوزووw

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جدااا

----------


## زوزووw

مشكور اخي جدااااااااااااااااا

----------


## زوزووw

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

